# Need some cleaning/prep advice please...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm planning to get the car ready for winter next weekend and have several jobs I want to do...

First I'm swapping my MTMs and putting the ABTs back on. The MTMs are undamaged and I want them to stay that way. But with dark evenings and the season of the 'overnight pothole' upon us, I don't want to risk damaging them.

So what should I do to store the wheels? I'm gonna clean them inside and out and probably spray them with WD-40 before wrapping in bubble wrap. My garage is still leaking (let down by roofer who fell off a ladder :? :roll: ) and I want to prevent the ingress of water as much as possible.

The ABTs are all fine apart from one that dropped into an unknown pothole last winter. I really wish I'd bought some cheap winter wheels (anyone have any with tyres?) but these will have to suffice so what can I do to them to prepare for salt attack and road grime? :twisted:

I'm also gonna put my hardtop on. Normally I clean the hood and do all this when it's dry but I have to do it this weekend. If the hood is wet, I'll towel dry it but it MIGHT have to go down damp. Am I risking any damage by doing so? :roll:

Next my lights. I have Xenons and quad angels but my dipped beam and high beam are standard Audi and seem to be dulling off. Can someone point me in the direction with a link to the bulbs I need please? I'd like the whitest but also most efficient light with good coverage. :idea: :idea:

Finally window rubbers and trim. These always take a hammering in winter and I want to protect them. I think I read somewhere that silicon spray is good but can someone give me a brand name?! [smiley=help.gif]

Okay guys I think that's it. Thanks for any suggestions. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Rich

For the window rubbers and runners, I use a spray from Halfords in a Yellow tin. Wak recommended it 

Can't help on the roadster stuff sorry. You should be able to pick up a set of winter 17in 6 spokes pretty cheaply, in fact I might know of a set - I'll give him a call


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Is WD40 a good idea for the wheels ? <scratching head>.....I'm really not sure on that idea - I could be wrong though.

Personally, I'd have washed, dried, light-polished (if necessary!), and waxed 'em. I would even consider leaving the wax as a coat and not removing it so that you have a continuos protecting barrier. But that would depend what wax you're gonna use, as in my experience some waxes can be an arm killer to remove....bear with me, I'm just thinking aloud. Have you got any wheel waxes, as these will probably be your best bet for applying and removing before bubble-wrapping ?

As R6B TT said : the yellow can of silicon-spray from Halfords will do the trick for yer rubbers :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Here it is, they've changed the packaging slightly.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... 24542#dtab


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

How's tricks Rob? :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

WD40 shouldn't hurt the paint though it's probably best to keep it off the tyres.

If you want to give this a go, it's well worth the time regardless of whether you want to store or use your wheels over the crappy months - vaseline. Wash and dry the wheels. Rub vaseline all over the surfaces, leave it for an hour or so the buff off with paper towel followed by a soft cloth...you'll be amazed at how much ingrained dirt comes out the paint and it leaves a good water-repellant film on the wheels.

Got some V be side your bed? :wink: 

Dave


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Got some V be side your bed? :wink:
> 
> Dave


Now that would be telling Dave... :wink:

Thanks for the advice though, I like a nice cheap solution. I used to use this for the runners on my sledge between winters. It was always the fastest come the new season!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It'll be right there next to the Halfords Rubber & Vinyl lubricant spray I reckon :wink:


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

For rubber and plastic trim around windows etc, do you just spray/wipe on and leave? Presumably no damage to paintwork if runs, though can obviously be wiped off..

Tom


----------



## paulchamby (Aug 28, 2008)

tomchap81 said:


> For rubber and plastic trim around windows etc, do you just spray/wipe on and leave? Presumably no damage to paintwork if runs, though can obviously be wiped off..
> 
> Tom


You got it, thats what i did about 6 weeks ago on mine and it made a big difference. The only problem I had was the silicon spray mearing on the glass but that soon stops and is eassy to clean off.

I also did the trim around all the side windows and the front grille :wink: - now much more shiney and any water runs straight off


----------

